# Sprayable SOP



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

In my endless search for local SOP, I was able to find this:

http://www.protassiumplus.com/


I would have much preferred granular, but this is a very fine powder, similar to baking soda. I'm confident my puny Scott's edgeguard spreader would be a disaster. The manufacturer's website doesn't even list the "Select IX" version, but has multiple others that look close.

For spraying, I have a M4S sprayer w/ upgraded hose/DFW wand. Anyone have tips on spraying this stuff? Hot water and mixing attachment on a drill...how about mix ratio? My last soil test was very low on K, so guessing I will spray the same amount as I would spread w/ granular, but have to irrigate in right away.

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Grab a qty that will represent the ratio of product/water you plant to spray at. Mix and test to see if 1) it actually mixes and 2) it stays in suspension without agitation.


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Any idea on the general amount to try and dissolve per gallon? I'll definitely test it prior to putting into my sprayer. Wondering what anyone that has used "100% soluble" K typically mixes at.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mix 2lb into a gallon or anything in that ratio (1lb into 1/2 gallon).


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

I have this in my garage and I could not get a 2:1 ratio to fully dissolve. I would try 1# in 1 gallon. 

Edit: went and looked and I have the mini gran version


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

I've searched a lot online for potassium products and never once encountered that brand. Looking at their website they product a wide range of granular sizes down to greens grade, along with soluble fines.

I just put out another round of potassium McNuggets (SGN: Yuuge!) from SouthernAg on my bermuda patch. They dissolve quickly but the distribution is not going to be very even. Wish I had known about Protassium, and where I could buy some of their mini-granules. 
customhydronutrients.com in Missouri lists this, if anyone else is looking.


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

I got the Protassium+ from a local SiteOne...by accident. I asked them for the Lesco granular I saw they had in-stock, but he brought out the Protassium+ when it was time to load into my car. The price was the same, so I didn't realize until I got home, since I'm dumb. 

So the spraying yesterday went...ok. It doesn't actually dissolve, but was just a suspension of the fine powder. I had to add water several times to get it all out of the 5 gallon bucket I was mixing it in. It sprayed ok, but I could tell the M4S was working harder than normal. The sprayer cleaned out fairly easily, so not much residue. The wand filter took the brunt of it.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Potassium sulfate is definitely soluble but it's less soluble than most other potassium salts. I can comfortably get 350 grams (454 grams = 1 pound) to dissolve to make one gallon of solution, but I wouldn't want to go much higher than that.

At 20° C the specified solubility is 111 g/L, and since there are roughly 3.6 liters in a gallon, I went with 350 grams and it worked out nicely. I usually look up the textbook solubility numbers (sometimes available on the product SDS) and go with 80-90 percent of the max to make my job easier.


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> Potassium sulfate is definitely soluble but it's less soluble than most other potassium salts. I can comfortably get 350 grams (454 grams = 1 pound) to dissolve to make one gallon of solution, but I wouldn't want to go much higher than that.
> 
> At 20° C the specified solubility is 111 g/L, and since there are roughly 3.6 liters in a gallon, I went with 350 grams and it worked out nicely. I usually look up the textbook solubility numbers (sometimes available on the product SDS) and go with 80-90 percent of the max to make my job easier.


Great info...thank you!


----------

